
ThingSpeak: an open source "Internet of Things" API  - jamesjyu
https://github.com/iobridge/thingspeak
======
Suan
Also see: [http://www.violet.net/_mirror-give-powers-to-your-
objects.ht...](http://www.violet.net/_mirror-give-powers-to-your-objects.html)
(Violet also frequently uses "The Internet of Things" when marketing their
products). I wrote a hacker-friendly app for the mir:ror at
<http://mirlite.heroku.com>

~~~
nothans
Looks cool, maybe we need to make an open source adapter for all of these
platforms?

------
harrisonhjones
I just found pachube today and I think I like your implementation better. I've
been looking for a standard for sensor api interfacing. Just a tip, I scrolled
down by accident and noticed you had a news area. Might want to make that more
obvious. The way you page looks now it looks like it "ends" before your news

~~~
rubypay
Thanks for the comments, we moved the news section up a bit more. Glad you
like our implementation, if you have any feature requests let us know.

------
nickpinkston
Also worth a mention is <http://droneos.com> With all the craziness coming out
of robotics now - and <http://DIYDrones.com> lowering the barriers of the
hardware - this could have some neat applications.

~~~
nothans
Wow - just think of a net connected drone - maybe a drone with Google Maps on
board or pushing air quality stats to a database. That would be an interesting
mash up. Also, it's nice to see a HackPGH'er on here.

~~~
nickpinkston
Yea, exactly. There are a ton of things like that - combined with cheap
sensors / cameras + image processing / machine learning you could do tons of
stuff:

\- StreetView -> DroneView (w/ on demand updates) \- News / Traffic / accident
remote reporting \- Inspection of infrastructure \- Small Package Currier
Service

PS: Where my Pittsburgh Hackas At?

------
nothans
We built the API to be more like Twitter's API - so geolocation and status
updates are built right in and gives raw sensor data more context. My house is
completely connected and my things send me status updates. Dig in to the open
source API and you can see the differences.

~~~
seanalltogether
Ok so it took me a couple minutes to understand what this is. Do you have
examples of how this is used, what kind of hardware provides networked sensor
data? Is there a compatibility list somewhere?

~~~
nothans
The main hardware that others have used are Arduino, Netduino, and ioBridge.
But, you can do more abstract things, like use CURL to send server uptime or
embed a web page counter on your website that sends a Growl update or flicker
an LED.

Here are some tutorials - <http://community.thingspeak.com/tutorials/>

Here is a project from me using netduino and jQuery to build a front-end
showing updates from my house.

[http://iamshadowlord.com/2011/02/thingspeak-building-my-
own-...](http://iamshadowlord.com/2011/02/thingspeak-building-my-own-twitter-
for-things.html)

------
ladyada
see also: pachube.com

~~~
lancefisher
pachube.com is cool, but this is open source.

~~~
mariondown
yeah but pachube is really cool. and way more featured and you can use
everyone elses data. which makes it a more valuable kinda open.

